# 1968 GTO Fuse box Oil filter removal



## djn789 (Jul 12, 2010)

I just bought my first GTO. It is a 1968 4 speed with a 400 V8. It needs a little TLC but runs well. I bought the shop manual as a guide. When I turn on the lights at night. my dashboard does not light up. I believe it just needs a new fuse, however the shop manual doesnt provide a fuse box diagram. Does anyone have a fuse box diagram or a picture of one for a 1968-73. 

I also had trouble with changing the oil. I was able to unscrew the old oil filter but was unable to remove it from underneath the car due to the exhaust manifold cradleing it under the car. Ive tried tipping it in every angle it simply wont come out. the the manifolds are "hooker" which I believe are the originals. But perhaps when work was being done to the exhaust they got remounted and failed to leave enough clearance to remove nad replace the oil filter. Any suggestions on how I can remove the filter?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I deleted your other three identical threads, no sense in having four threads covering the same thing.
The dash lights should have a 5 amp fuse, if that helps with locating it in the fuse box. The headlight switch also twists to adjust the dash light brightness, could it be turned all the way down??
Hooker headers are NOT stock. Might have to pry them one way or the other to get the filter out.


----------



## djn789 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you for your response I wasnt sure where or how to start a new thread. Since I just joined the forum yesterday. Now I know how to get one going. I believe it was just the fuse that was blown. The dash lights work now with the new fuse. They flicker alittle bit perhaps i have a bad connection behind the headlight knob. I still haven't had any luck moving the headers. I'm going to get it up on a lift to get better view. and hopefully i can figure something out. Thanks for the help.


----------

